# Troubleshoot Dusk to Dawn outdoor light



## VelvetFoot (Mar 9, 2009)

I had a similar problem not long ago. Replacing the photo cell fixed it. It was a small photo cell and I got it at Home Depot.


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

marchem said:


> I have an outdoor dusk to dawn wall lantern that comes on at dusk, but just in the last week shuts off only a few hours after it comes on and stays off until the next day at dusk. The switch on the light is set at "dusk to dawn" and not at "dusk + 3 hours", etc. I recently did is change one of the bulbs in the light (it has 3 60 watt bulbs). The sensor obviously works because the light comes on at dusk. Is it possible that changing the bulb has something to do with it? Could a wire in the latern be crossed?
> 
> Thanks for any help that anyone can offer!


Changing the bulb didn't cause this...it appears that the fixture is turning itself off. Have you timed it each time it turns off ? Is it the same amount of time? Sometimes a power loss can default the fixture and it needs to be reprogammed. This can vary by fixture. On mine you kill power and with in 2 seconds restore power then set the fixture for the times you want.


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

I am wondering if the new bulb is brighter and shutting itself off with its own light.


----------



## marchem (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks everybody....I'll try your suggestions!!!


----------



## Lil_lamb (Sep 5, 2010)

*Dusk to Dawn light*

I am also having a problem with mine, I changed the bulb and sensor. I checked and there is power where the sensor plugs in. Still not working. Any suggestions?


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

If you are using or changing to fluoresant bulbs, I have had much difficulty in getting light sensors to work with these bulbs...


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Lil_lamb said:


> I am also having a problem with mine, I changed the bulb and sensor. I checked and there is power where the sensor plugs in. Still not working. Any suggestions?


Some of the photocell are not designed to handle the flourscent load at all so double check the type of photocell to see if you have two or three wire photocell.

If three wire it should not have any issue with it at all. { unless the photocell stated that can not use with electronic loads }

If two wire then yeah you may got a issue due some of the photosensor will not work with electronic ballast { it will flicker anyway during off mode }

Merci.
Marc


----------

